
US Military Eyes 10 Megawatt Nuclear Reactors for Deployed Troops - SQL2219
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2019/01/us-military-eyes-tiny-nuclear-reactors-deployed-troops/154406/
======
java-man
putting fission material in the combat zone, what could go wrong?

we can't even account for nuclear material stored in the US, [0], [1]

who is pushing for this nonsense?

[0] [https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/nukes-on-the-
loose...](https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/nukes-on-the-loose-how-it-
happened/)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_United_States_Air_Force_n...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_United_States_Air_Force_nuclear_weapons_incident)

